

Oops CERN Cries Wolf Speed of Light Not Broken; ‘Bad Connection’ Blamed - queenstreet
http://www.torontostandard.com/technology/oops-scientists-did-not-break-the-speed-of-light-blame-bad-connection

======
dalke
What a lousy title! CERN never claimed that the speed of light was broken, and
hence never cried wolf.

